# baby's first cold- pretty bad chest congestion- is there anything to help her?



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

My barely 6 months old dd came down w/ her first cold last night.







She has pretty bad chest congestion with a kind of loose cough, sinus congestion with some runny snot, she had a mild fever (~100), and she generally just seems a little lethargic. But she's not too fussy (yet) and is still smiling and showing some interest in toys.

My mom and grandmother both think I should 'give her something'. But I don't know what to give her or if it's even necessary. And I prefer natural remedies to Tylenol et al. I would rather help her boost her immune system than just drug her. So I guess my question is this:

1- When/what should I give her (if anything) ?
2- Is there anything I can take that will help her fight the cold? (thru my milk) I am already taking Vit C throughout the day, and when I'm sick I eat raw garlic and Apple Cider Vinegar. Would those help her too?

ETA: The reason my mom suggested giving her something was to dry up some of the mucous 'because their lungs are so small it could develop into pneumonia before you know it'. Any ideas?

Thankyou sooo much for your help


----------



## abac (Mar 10, 2005)

I took my ds (11mo.) to the doctor this morning because he's very congested. She told me to do absolutely nothing. Let him cough. It is very important that you let them cough as this helps clear any air pockets in their lungs so they DON'T get pneumonia. You can try taking dc in the bathroom and putting the shower on hot for about 15 mins. to let the bathroom fill with steam. This will help loosen any mucous. You said the cough sounds loose and this is GOOD. I wouldn't give anything. Unless the fever is super high, it is working to help fight the illness and you shouldn't try to bring it down.
HTH.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks for replying.







I had a feeling it was best not to give anything. We're going to our ped tonight anyway (she's a close friend of the family) at her request (I think she just wants to see us







). I'm not too worried about dd but dh sure is. He gave me a hard time about going for a walk earlier.







Even though it's almost as humid outside today as it would be in our shower :LOL

So now my only question is:
If I eat lots of good immune boosting stuff, will any (how much) get in my milk? I mean, I know it won't hurt and at least I'll get the benefits, but I'm just curious.


----------



## AmandaBL (Aug 3, 2004)

nak
i dont know how "natural" it is, but the baby vics vapo rub is awesome. it smells good, feels good to rub on them, and helps with the stuffy breathing. i usually use that & the eucalyptus (sp???) oil in the difuser. good luck.


----------



## ashleep (Jul 20, 2004)

thanks amanda. We found a recipe online for an essential oil rub and it has worked great! 2 drops each of lavender, chamomile, eucalyptus, and tea tree oil. Put that in a 15 mL bottle of coconutoil and it's worked great all night.









She still has a fever but it seems to be staying low. Thanks again, ladies


----------

